# Venezuela has over a 1000 sweetie posts!



## loladamore

*Quick!*​ 
We missed *Venezuelan_sweetie's* first milestone, and if we don't get a move on, we'll have to merge 1000 and 2000!!!

Muchas felicidades por todos tus mensajes tan ricos, acertados, útiles, y tan llenos de _joie de vivre_.​ 
¡*Salud*!

​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

MI PAISANA Y AMIGA, QUE GUSTAZO ME DA FELCITARTE POR TUS MIL APORTES

Un besote grande, nos estaremos viendo por acá por el foro, y espero verte tambien por acá por Venezuela.....epero no estes a dieta para comernos una tortica con cafecito.



 



Chau.....
Rosa


----------



## GEmatt

*Ahoy Sweetie!!*
_*Congratulations and m*_*ay you have as good a time on your next 1000 *
*GEmatt*


----------



## Mei

VS!! Muchas felicidades por tus primeras 1000 aportaciones!! Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, keep it on girl!! 

Saludetes!!

Mei


----------



## Mate

Lola me ganó de mano. ¡Chá que había sido rápida pa' los mandados la gringa zacatecana!

Esto es un tardío homenaje, un acto de reparación y justicia ante una falla irreparable de nuestra parte. 

Nuestro olvido es tan injustificable como imperdonable  .

_Oh, Caribbean Goddess, we are at your feet begging for Your mercy!_

A la Diosa caribeña
que nos da clases de salsa
contoneando sus caderas
siendo para nada falsa.

A la gran venezolana
que no le da bola a Chávez
y que bien guarda las llaves
de su vida, aunque es sana.

Hoy me rindo yo a sus piés
y repico con mis congas:
¡Venite pa' la milonga
que así te enseño cómo es!

Venezuelan Goddess, we regret not to have posted these congrats way before. Please forgive us and: 

*¡Que siga la rumba sabrosa!*​ 
Mateamargo, pa' tí con el corazón, y con todo el son, y la cadera para acá, y la cadera para allá, y de medio lao, y con la punta 'el palo, y con el medio palo, y con el...    ​


----------



## Nunty

Wonderful! I've enjoyed reading your posts when our paths cross.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Boy, what a surprise!  I had started thinking, maybe I had accidentally posted on the "Thanks, but no thanks" thread... 

*Lolita de mis amores*, I should have guessed you were up to this... Ajá, picarona, mirá que te traés unas mañas! Thanks for such a sweet little thing of yours, and for all the compliments. Ea, y cómo has adivinado que me encanta un brindis?  

*Rositaaaa*!, gracias mil, paisana! Chama, te cuento que me estoy muriendo por un moka de esos de Miga's, con full crema, sirop de chocolate y canelita espolvoreada... Mañana es viernes, y Las Mercedes se prende. Te me unes? 

*GEmatt*, long time no see! Great to have you back, buddy. With you around, granted, fun is just getting started! 

*Mei*, hacían falta los saludos catalanes. Gracias, dulzura! Siempre es un placer compartir los hilos contigo. 

*Mate*, Mate, Mate... Mirá, si sos bueno pa' los complimientos, condenao chaval! Y si tiene tumba'o, el bigotón este. Quién hubiéralo dicho! A que te pesque mi prometido, el que va a llevar palo es otro...   

*Sister Claire*, thank you so much! The pleasure is mine, N-T, all mine! 

Thanks a loooot, you guys! ​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, la verdad es que ha sido un despiste imperdonable que se nos haya pasado una de las mejores foreras, que siempre está ahí para echar un cable cuando hace falta.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Muchas Felicidades...tardías ¡pero espero que igual de válidas!
Y Muchas Gracias Por Toda Tu Ayuda.
Felices 1000... Ejem...casi 1500...post!
Carol


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Antpax*, una de las mejores foreras?  Wow! Thanks much, Mr. Hormiga. Totally undeserved, though! No hay por ahí un smilie que aparezca así así todo blushed, shy, embarrassed, shrunk in the chair, nervously giggling...    (hijole!  Si del tiro se me salió el Spanglish!  Nada, a lavarse la boca con champán!  )

*krolaina*, gracias a tí, lindura! Es un placer compartir las líneas de batalla contigo, aunque últimamente apenas si llego para ver tu respuesta ya posteada, limpiecita y acertada


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

And, more important than having racked up a thousand posts, _each one is worth reading_!

Congratulations!  Would you care for a slice of this?

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Well..I don't speak Spanish, but we often post in the same CD threads as you noticed before..
Compliments


----------



## heidita

¡Hola dulce amiga! Ya lo leí en otro hilo, imperdonable.....  

Bueno, ya que hablamos del pasado...aquí he encontrado una foto de nuestra dulce amiga con su perrito. ¡Vaya hermosuras! 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Chaska*, you leave me speechless! Thanks so much to our dear bioluminous moderatrix, who has the most beautiful avatars ever seen, and the most polite ways to get our threads back in track. By the way, no chocolate? Hhhmmm... I'll think about it  

*Dear Paul*, always a pleasure *fighting *posting with you...   Thanks for stopping by!

*Heidetta!*, cuando aprenda alemán, te daré las gracias por lo que sea que me escribiste, je je.    Si supieras que mi perrita y yo tenemos algún parecido...  Yo de pequeña era muy blanca y delgadita como ella.  Lástima que no tengo fotos a la mano


----------



## emma42

!Felicidades Venezuelansweetie!

Ti primero postiversario.

Emma​


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Emma42*, my new CD friend...  What a surprise to find you in here, and writing in Spanish!    Thanks much, darling!  I've loved arguing posting with you, too


----------



## emma42

Si, puedo escribir un _poquito.  _Pero, para mi, es mas facil de leer.  Me gusta mucho argumentar contigo!


----------



## la reine victoria

Sweets for my Sweet!
Sugar for my Honey!


Thank you for
your excellent
posts,
 Sweetie. 

HAPPY POSTIVERSARY!
;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;


​Besitos,
LRV​​​​​


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Your Royal Highness*, what an honor it is, to be congratulated by the royalty! We are so fortunate of still having you around. Hope you don't change your mind again, and decide to leave us! We enjoy your presence so much... Gracias por los dulces & los besitos... O eran besitos dulces?


----------



## Cecilio

Enhorabuena, sweetie!

Felicidades por tu primer milenario (y medio)!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Cecilio*, Gracias!  Sí seré ingrata, que me había olvidado de ti en esta página.  Y sí serás buena-gente, que con todo y todo, me has posteado.  Hacen falta más foreros así en el mundo!  Será que todos son así en Valencia?  Porque en la Valencia de Venezuela, también hay gente rete simpática...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

As a lurker in the CD, I'm always happy to read your posts.
Si j'y contribuais aussi, on se croiserait ! Mais avec des si... 
Tchin !


----------



## sniffrat

Chaska Ñawi said:


> And, more important than having racked up a thousand posts, _each one is worth reading_!


 
I couldn't have said it better myself! I always look forward to reading your illuminating replies - I learn something new every time. After all that's why I'm here. (The free Spanish lessons, I mean... ) 

Cheers Sweetie!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*KaRiNe_Fr*, we needed that je-ne-sais-quoi of yours in this thread...  Merci beaucoup, ma nouvelle amie! Beautiful words, indeed. And, beautiful toast! Oui, souverainement belle... Vain Dieu, que c'est beau !  I'm getting a bit concerned about my reputation in here, though... (Unfortunately, that's not undeserved...  ) And, I'd be delighted to meet you in the CD, you know? Why don't you let us enjoy your fantastic command of English and your beautiful grammar, instead of making the "what if..." questions? I'll be waiting, cheerio... 

*Sniffrat*, I don't recall having met you before, but seems like you _really_ *do* know me!!  Waow, I had no idea my influence was so deep... Nah, I already knew it, I just didn't have the proof...  Okay, okay, I'll stop saying nonsense for a second... [And you all go "oooohhhh" , "waooww" , "is that actually possible?" Of course it is, I said *only for a second!*] Thank you so very much for your encouraging words, sniffrat! Isn't this a wonderful place? One even forgets boring jobs and cold weather... BTW, are you interested in having some real good beers in a real nice place? Just gimme a call, buddy! A couple of my friends would die for a nice guy from Leicester... 

Everybody: Thank you all, guys! I never thought you would be so nice to me. After all, in the Spanish-English I'm so anxious to help that I end up being a "bocazas", in the CD I talk about nothing but my country's customs, and in the French & Italian forums I'm not much more than a lurker... So why all the praise? But I'm not complaining at all. Au contraire, keep it coming, no problem... ​ 
I'll be back for the toast, my friends, just give me a second to fix up a little problem... (Voicing to the workers on the forklifts, parked in my front yard: "Nevermind, guys: you can take all those 10-Tons chocolate containers back to the port now, I'll indulge myself in reading and re-reading aaaall that undeserved praise...")


----------



## fenixpollo

loladamore said:


> We missed *Venezuelan_sweetie's* first milestone, and if we don't get a move on, we'll have to merge 1000 and 2000!!!


 Too late, Lola... I'm a week and a half late to the party, but she's already halfway there!  

Sweetie, your collegiality, passion and intelligence make you an asset to this forum. Thanks for making your last 1500 posts so interesting... and keep it up! 

*¡Feliz Postiversario!*


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Pollitoooo!!!*, great to see you, man! Se te extraña "burda", compinche!  You know, I finished -the equivalent to- _college_ *quite* a while back (grim! sob, sniff...), but it's always great to remember those wild, wild years...  Or, shall I take that you're calling me your colleague?  Boy, isn't that a privilege?! 

Now seriously, thank you so much, Mike. Coincidir en los hilos contigo es un placer único! And, it's never too late to celebrate, darling. No necesitas traer nada, basta con tu presencia. Although, a couple of tequilas wouldn't hurt...  See you in the forums, fenixpollo!


----------



## Eugin

De acuerdo con tu perfil, Sweetie... ¿está segura de que no es argentina, señorita? Lo del "pure cocoa" se lo _podría_ llegar a atribuir a ustedes, pero el resto, ¡el resto lo encontrás en Argentina, chica!!!  

Bueno, qué va, Argentina y Venezuela, ¡un sólo corazón!!!  
Muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros tus conocimientos y por tu buena onda de cada día. ¡Es un placer encontrarte en los posts!!  

*¡FELICITACIONES POR TUS PRIMEROS 1.500+ POSTS!!!*
*¡QUÉ CHÉVERE!!*

Un beso y abrazo grandote, amiga caribeña!!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Euge*, qué privilegio! Gracias por tus palabras de aliento, gatita. Aún estoy así -->  , de escucharte a vos y otros de los grandes en este foro, diciendo cosas tan lindas...

Ah, y llegás justo a tiempo! Acabo de traer las cervezas para el Félix, y el Vodka para el Robert... Te parece si unimos las fiestas? Imagináte: los tíos más movidos de Australia y Perú, en combinación con unas bebidas bien chéveres y un par de chicas supremas... Nada mal, eh?  Sólo falta la música. A ver, Mate, vos traés la guitarra? Arrancá con unas coplas, vale?


----------



## Mate

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Sólo falta la música. A ver, Mate, vos traés la guitarra? Arrancá con unas coplas, vale?


Esto ya me suena a abuso pero jamás -oíme bién- jamás, rehúso un desafío.

"Con presteza y devoción
Se hace presente este gaucho.
Le han pedido que recite
Unas coplas inspiradas.
Acepta pues el convite
Y aprovecha la ocasión."

"No he nacido pa'l empate
Y te cantaré una cosa.
Tal vez no muy primorosa
Pero no por eso falsa:
¡Oh dulce venezolana,
vení a gozar de este mate!"

Y decí que no ando con la guitarra, que si no...

Mateamargo, el discarriáu


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ayayay, *Mate*! Ahora entiendo eso de "careful what you wish for"...  Sobre tus hierbitas, pues ahora comprendo la _*verdadera*_ fuente de tu energía, y de ese inagotable torrente de ingenio Mateamargano que fluye por estos foros... Haberlo sabido antes! Oye, y no lo despachan a domicilio? Seguro que a mi ex- le gustaría pa' este 14... 

Y sobre la guitarra, yo esperaba algo como Esto, pero ahora veo que es más bien algo como esto! Se comprende el recurso antes mencionado, entonces... No importa, aquí igualito te queremos! 

Que siga la pachanga, pues!


----------



## Mate

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Sobre tus hierbitas, pues ahora comprendo la _*verdadera*_ fuente de tu energía
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, mi adorada Diosa. Las hierbitas encapsuladas son una ofrenda que te hago a tí. Yo más bien estoy en busca de algún tipo de anti-viagra, algo que me sirva para sofrenar ese demoníaco costado de sátiro lascivo que a veces me domina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pero ahora veo que es más bien algo como esto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pues el único judío negro que recuerdo es el talentoso finado Sammy Davis Jr. yo más bien me asemejo a este muchacho, aunque soy bastante más jóven y buen mozo.
Click to expand...

 
Buenas noches y, si quieres, puedes soñar conmigo. Yo haré lo mismo: soñaré conmigo  

Besos - Mate


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Mmmm... Es decir, que estás más cerca de Jorge Drexler que de Alfredo Zitarrosa, a fin de cuentas. Bueno, con tal y haya una guitarra de por medio, estamos bien. 

Por si no lo notaste, las capsulitas "For Her", son en realidad "Para ellos"... A que esa traducción no la hizo ni un argentino, ni una venezolana? 

Ahí nos vemos, my sweet little letch.

Ah, y mosca con las pesadillas, Mate! 

PD: Se aceptan ofrendas via MP, también...


----------



## winklepicker




----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Winklepicker*, thank you!  I've enjoyed very much all of your _seafood flavoured _posts in the CD forum.  Your smileys are precisely what this thread was lacking of...  Geez, now it _*does*_ feel like friday!    What a great "entrance", my friend: walking into the party, once everybody's already there, and with a huuuge grin on the face!  Not even Paris Hilton would have made it better!


----------



## geve

Well then, since you've offered me three words in French, I feel compelled to do the same for you in Spanish, so...
¿Brindamos, chica?  And I need a third one... erm... ¿Vodka?  

Happy (very belated  ) postiversary, VS. 


(I hope I didn't make a mistake on these three two and a half words. It would be totally plausible )


----------



## ireney

I maybe late but at least I didn't miss it ! My belated wishes V.S.


----------



## Sparrow22

*En fin.........que si no miro un poco màs, no sè cuàndo iba a saludarte !!!!!*

*Muchas felicitaciones por los màs de mil, VS y por tu chispa y tu gracia, me haces reir mucho !!!!!!!  *

*Bueno, VS, ya sabès que te espero en cualquier momento para el cafecito, las arepas (si es para el desayuno, las ponès vos !!!! )*
*si no, te espero con una rica torta !!!!!!! y la mùsica de Norah Jones !!!! *

*Sigue asì, chama !!!!! Asì de chèvere !!!!!  *


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hey, girls! I was already missing y'all in here! 

*Geve*, you, smart girl... Fantastic selection of words...  If you're talking to me, "_brindamos_" always makes sense; that's one of those times when context & grammar simply disappear! And, nobody misses them much, anyway...  _Ma petite amie_, it's never too late to celebrate... especially if you bring in some Vodka! _Grand merci_! (Look, here's 5 more words! Hope I'm not messing them up too much...)

*Irene*, thank you! Better late than never, darling. I've been missing you in the CD forum. Maybe your new duties as a mod have kept you busy, but we still need you over there as a forera!  Hope to meet you in there soon.

*Adri*, cuando quieras! Mirá que las arepas ahora me quedan mejor que nunca. ¿Querés una de queso guayanés, de carne mechada, o de dominó? Cualquiera es demasiado rica con un buen cafecito. Pero a la Norah la dejamos pa' la noche, luego de un buen vinito y un buen corte de carne, de esos que no faltan en tu tierra... Ah, cómo añoro una noche de verano por BsAs! Pequeña pajarilla, gracias por ser tan espectacularmente maravillosa.  Revisa tu buzón en estos días, que ahí te envío un abrazote chévere para una argentina genial!


----------



## RIU

VS!!!

Despierto del letargo y mira....

A ver, a 32,409090909090909090909090909 post por día casi que me espero al sábado 24 y te felicito los 2000!

Muchas felicidades!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*RIU*, gracias por las congratulaciones! Pues fíjate que hoy comienzan las celebraciones carnavalescas por aquí, así que estaré lejos, muy lejos del foro hasta el miércoles. Si luego aún quedan ánimos de rumba, te parece si nos posteamos despiadadamente en el CD, para recuperar el tiempo perdido y celebrar otro postiversario? Vale, que yo traigo las cañitas! 

BTW, qué bueno es teneros de regreso!  Acaso ha llegado la primavera, que ya el frío no nos entumece los deditos al teclear?  No os detengáis, que queremos celebrar vuestro postiversario también!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Te van a tomar la delantera para los 2000, pero eso es lo de menos, importa la calidad.
Amiga cuentame que vas a hacer el finde, yo voy saliendo para Barquisimeto...
Un abrazo
Rosa

Pd. Que envidia que el Renegau sueñe contigo...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> Te van a tomar la delantera para los 2000, pero eso es lo de menos, importa la calidad.
> Amiga cuentame que vas a hacer el finde, yo voy saliendo para Barquisimeto...
> Un abrazo
> Rosa
> 
> Pd. Que envidia que el Renegau sueñe contigo...


Sí va!  Te cuento por MPs, que si el Mate se entera a qué cajita de fósforos me voy a refugiar, capaz y se me aparece por allá, enguitarráu y enversáu!


----------



## Mate

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Sí va!  Te cuento por MPs, que si el Mate se entera a qué cajita de fósforos me voy a refugiar, capaz y se me aparece por allá, enguitarráu y enversáu!


¡Más quisieras!
En fin, como dicen las viejas: "De esperanzas también se vive"


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Mateamargo said:


> ¡Más quisieras!
> En fin, como dicen las viejas: "De esperanzas también se vive"


Uy!  Será de esperanzas de que no me vayas a buscar?  

Pero, síguele, síguele...  Nomás que le cuente a mi prometido a ver _pa'ónde va corré busté_!  Y, oye, pa' esas declaraciones de amor, mejor usamos los mensajillos privados, no le parece?  

Feliz fin de semana, everybody!


----------

